# Looking for quotes



## EMT91 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am a EMT student (as some of you may know). I am thinking of making a new coversheet for my binder, with some great quotes that are EMTish...I have one from MC Escher about loving chaos..anyone have any? Or heard of any?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 5, 2012)

A cover sheet for what?

EMTish quotes? I like Aidey's sig. "Dead is dead it's pretty clear cut...Yea until we show up with drugs and jumper cables and argue about it" or something of the sorts. 

"Blood goes round and round, air goes in and out, anything that changes this is bad"

"Don't be a toolbag" <- a quote we tell all the FNGs :rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 5, 2012)

From our very own Firetender

"The more moments you learn to fill with action, the less moments you have to poop your pants"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 5, 2012)

I would suggest spending a few hours (okay, maybe days) reading the 100% Directionless thread.  Not so much for the posts, but the signatures our members add to their profile.

I also cranked up the Wayback Machine and found this thread: http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=89


----------



## thisgirlisamedic (Mar 5, 2012)

My favs. 

Never do anything you don't want to explain to the paramedics.

Run with sissors support your local ems.

Emt trained to save medics a** es

Stupidity pays my bills 

Last but 

Yes I can hogtie in 15 seconds or less and yes i am big enough to do it....


----------



## EMSDude54343 (Mar 5, 2012)

One thats kinda common, but still a favorite, "All bleeding eventually stops"


----------



## CritterNurse (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe not so EMS, but I love the quote 





> Two rules in life:
> Don't sweat the petty stuff.
> Don't pet the sweaty stuff.


 Not sure who said it first though.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 6, 2012)

If you drop a baby, pick it up. If someone saw, fake a seizure.


----------



## Pavehawk (Mar 6, 2012)

"Never kill a patient the same way twice!"  by an ER attending who was passing on a pearl of wisdom from her residency



and paraphrased from M*A*S*H

"Rule number 1 patients die... Rule number 2, Medics can't always change rule number 1"



From a wise FTO

"Never run on scene, unless you see me running then follow as fast as you can!"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 6, 2012)

New EMT: "what do you use to carry your trauma shears?"

Me: "an EMT"


----------



## epipusher (Mar 6, 2012)

We the willing led by the unknowing are doing the impossible for the ungrateful, you have done so much for so long with so little that you are now qualified to do anything with nothing.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 6, 2012)

Jacked from a member here:

Psych patients are just Benzo-deficient


----------



## EMT91 (Mar 6, 2012)

While many of these are funny and clever, I am looking for more inspirational quotes, I suppose.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> While many of these are funny and clever, I am looking for more inspirational quotes, I suppose.



Only you know what is inspirational to you, so we may not be able to give you the answer you want.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 6, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> While many of these are funny and clever, I am looking for more inspirational quotes, I suppose.



Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Or a vegetable...


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not necessarily EMS, but this one's stuck with me.

"Evil shall triumph when good men do nothing."

Paraphrasing, but its Edmund Spenser, if I remember.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, yeah. Double reply, but I just thought of another one that's stuck with me.

"What would you achieve if you knew it was impossible to fail?"

And, as an added bonus:

"Be the change you wish to see in the world."
-Ghandi


----------



## firetender (Mar 6, 2012)

Now that, thanks to ffemt (couldn't imagine how much time he spent starting out that thread from 2004; when he started at this mess he must've really had nothing to do!) and everyone else, you have about umpteen million ideas.

We're looking forward to hearing the inspirational quote that u come up with!


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 6, 2012)

"Death is not my enemy, he is part of the QC department."

--me


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2012)

This is on my badge at work

"There is no higher honor than to be given the responsibility to care for another human being"

-Richard K. Schachern

And our pens say

"we take care of people, that's what we do"


----------



## EMT91 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> This is on my badge at work
> 
> "There is no higher honor than to be given the responsibility to care for another human being"
> 
> ...



I like your sig.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> While many of these are funny and clever, I am looking for more inspirational quotes, I suppose.



I swear this is a real quote from an EMS professional said after she was hit by a thrown object during a domestic dispute.

"Damn that banana hurt"

I also like 

"Our job is to save your @ss not to kiss it" I actually had pens made with that printed on the side I hand out to people I work with. 

But one that stuck with me for the last 17 years 

"Kill em with kindness"


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 6, 2012)

Just saw this on a friends FB page.

"Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It's not."
 ~Dr. Seuss


----------



## fast65 (Mar 6, 2012)

"Anyone can give up, it's the easiest thing in the world. But to hold it together when everyone else would understand if you fell apart, that is true strength."

Or

"Dead is bad enough, no need to make it worse."


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 6, 2012)

Vetitas86 said:


> "Be the change you wish to see in the world."
> -Ghandi



Why does this quote seem so familiar?
:unsure:

There's no smiley that looks down...so look down


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2012)

There's a reason I suggested looking through the signature quotes.


----------



## fast65 (Mar 7, 2012)

“Sometimes the best we can do is to juggle with fatal possibilities until one gets the better of us.” -firetender

"Sometimes you have to skip to the end of the algorithm." -usafmedic45

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." -Winston Churchill

   "I slept and dreamt that life was joy. I awoke and saw that life was service. I acted and behold, service was joy." -Rabindranath Tagore

“To be happy is only to have freed one's soul from the unrest of unhappiness” -Maurice Maeterlinck

"Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world." -Babylonian Talmud, Sanhedrin 37a


  I suppose that's enough for now.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 7, 2012)

fast65 said:


> "I slept and dreamt that life was joy. I awoke and saw that life was service. I acted and behold, service was joy." -Rabindranath Tagore



One of the best I've seen. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Mar 7, 2012)

These are not meant to be funny.

All pain eventually stops.

All bleeding eventually stops.

 Children are like LP10 batteries.  They'll give you everything they have until there ain't no more. Then they quit.  Right there. Right then.

Adults will give you fare warning they're about to crash.  The neonate will give you no warning whatsoever. 

Pain is an assessment tool

If your pt isn't breathing, you make damn sure you do.

You can't kill a dead man.

If it'll fit it, stick it (regarding IV's, NGT's, & ETT's).

If you have a radial pulse and good mentation, you have a perfusing blood pressure.

You're not not dead until you're warm and dead.

Take the ER to the pt.

If I'm hanging on to the "oh sh#t bar" like a spider monkey, I'm not taking care of the pt.  Drive the truck like you're driving on ice.

If you hear an adult pt audibly wheezing from 10ft away, put your scope on them 99 times out of 100 it ain't asthma.

Dead from blunt trauma usually gets 3 leads and a sheet.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Just saw this on a friends FB page.
> 
> "Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It's not."
> ~Dr. Seuss



That's from the lorax


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 7, 2012)

"never judge, always help"

don't remember where I heard it.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 7, 2012)

I love quotes. See my sig for one of my favorites. A couple others I came across recently:

"To truly care for people, you have to truly care for people." -- Randolph Mantooth

"An EMT’s most basic job is to notice stuff and then wonder about it." -- Thom ****


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 7, 2012)

"If it's wet and slimy or sticky and not yours, don't touch it."


----------



## firetender (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's some great ones from Peter Safar, often referred to as the "Father of CPR":



> "Peter's Laws for the Navigation of Life," subtitled "The Creed of the Sociopathic Obsessive Compulsive" (From this Post-Gazette ARTICLE):
> 
> *No. 2:* When given a choice -- take both!
> 
> ...


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 8, 2012)

Good judgement comes from experience, and experience comes from bad judgement.

Read this in book somewhere.


----------



## BorderDog (Mar 9, 2012)

Time will get you seniority, effort will get you experience - M. Phillips


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 10, 2012)

"Experience is what you have, just after you needed it."

 "Life is tough, it's tougher if you are stupid."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2012)

Do not become a victim of CRIS (Cranial-Rectal Insertion Syndrome).


----------



## Krispy Jordan (Mar 18, 2012)

EMSDude54343 said:


> One thats kinda common, but still a favorite, "All bleeding eventually stops"



I always hear this one. :lol:


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 19, 2012)

"A stich in time saves nine."
- old saying likely about sewing, but oddly applies to EMS. 

"Don't p*ss into the wind."
- Draw your own conclusions.

And on a more serious note, 

"We are here to add what we can to, not get what we can from, life."

"The value of experience is not in seeing much, but seeing wisely."

 “Care more for the individual patient than for the special features of the disease. . . . Put yourself in his place . . . The kindly word, the cheerful greeting, the sympathetic look -- these the patient understands.”

All courtesy of Sir William Osler.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2012)

Working in EMS is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 20, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Working in EMS is a privilege, not a right.



Working in EMS is a sentence, not a privilege.


----------



## smallsislost (Mar 27, 2012)

all bleeding stops eventually


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

When there's a chimp on the loose don't stage near a fruit stand.


----------



## Mad Max (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not sure where I read these, some sort of Samurai novel I think, and while they're not expressly applicable to EMS, I think they are kind of fitting considering that the term samurai translates into servant.

"For the coward there is no life.  For the hero, there is no death."  Take from it what you like, I kinda see it as a reason not to be afraid to do things else you'll be trapped by your fear, and no matter the outcome of a situation, if you acted with courage, you did indeed make a difference.

"A samurai never stands alone."  Again, take from it what you will, but I like to think this means that as a public servant, we get to be part of a long and proud tradition of people who were devoted to saving lives, and even now, we get to be part of a brotherhood that transcends any boundaries.  So when it hits the fan out there, and you feel all alone, just remember that you're not.

Deep stuff, right?


----------

